
Tcl Static Prime: Tcl compiler that outputs C or Java (2015) - blacksqr
https://github.com/tpoindex/tsp
======
cmacleod4
Interesting but doesn't look like it's going anywhere. The TclQuadcode project
looks more likely to actually deliver serious speedups for Tcl code - see
[http://wiki.tcl.tk/40985](http://wiki.tcl.tk/40985) and
[https://www.tcl.tk/community/tcl2015/assets/talk14/TheTclQua...](https://www.tcl.tk/community/tcl2015/assets/talk14/TheTclQuadcodeCompiler.pdf)

~~~
tpoindex
Author here. Yeah, I haven't had the time to work on it lately. Other
projects, work, life, et. al. I did ask for others who might be interested to
collaborate, but no takers so far. That offer still stands, btw.

------
scrp
Last update was 2 years ago..

Maybe add 2015 tag ?

------
zkSNARK
Someone should build a compiler that compiles latex into C.

~~~
shakna
There's limitations because often latex doesn't give everything something like
C needs to find the correct output... But compitex [0] is a LATEX->C compiler.

[0] [https://github.com/mtarek/compitex](https://github.com/mtarek/compitex)

